# Yellow goldfish lying on bottom of tank



## smallpurplecat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

I've just noticed that my little yellow goldfish is lying on the bottom of the tank alot - with his dorsal fin clamped. And he also seems to have a 'cut' on his side - a couple of scales missing. He still seems to be interested in food.

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is this tank? How long has it been established, and are there any tankmates? OH and what's your water change schedule like? This will help us help you.


----------

